# dally's day (pic heavy)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally's day today out on the playgym and cuddles with me


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

She is so cute. So adorable.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, rainbow tiel!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such an adventurous day, bet she was tired tonight!


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Ha ha I love the pictures with her foot up, it is soo "talk to the hand!"


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

for once, no fuss over going to bed, but she was up really late last night because of bad luck, we had to walk home from the movies and didnt get home til 3 am.

and flick, shes adorable when she itches... though her foot is a tad red on the bottom though im not sure why. its not raw or anything. not bothering her, but im going to put ointment on it tomorrow morning. noticed that on these photos


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww dally is like the fluffiest tiel in the world


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Dally is so, so lovely  Awesome pics


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks 

about the fluffiness, when i first got her i thought she was sick lol but that was before i found out she was a loosefeather.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Flick said:


> Ha ha I love the pictures with her foot up, it is soo "talk to the hand!"


Ha ha ha, that was EXACTLY what I was thinking as soon as I saw that photo!

How did you take such great photos? With my digital camera, when I press down on the button there's always a 2-second pause before it would actually take the picture and of course, by then it would already be too late. I can take videos with my digital camera. Is there a way for me to freeze-frame the videos or anything? I am such a dunce when it comes to technology, really I am...:blush:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

as for the camera, does your camera focus if you hold the button down halfway? mine does, then once it focuses, i click and it immediately takes a photo.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will try that next time see if it works on my cam


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Awh sooo cute!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I love seeing pics of Dally.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

That's why I love my phone. So many apps to improve picture taking as well the resolution is amazing


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my phone doesnt have that great of a camera, but i prefer the camera im using.. though its on its last legs. i need a new one eventually. this one's LCD screen is cracked for the second time and it has a few cracks in the body itself. and now the shutter button is starting to jam on me... its a few years old but i will be getting the same kind of camera once this one is done. i love this camera, fragile in the screen but takes decent pictures for the price.

but my main subject in photography is my birds lol


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Could life be any better for Ms. Dally??? She's sweet.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Tiels & their headrubs... Spoiled rotten & proud!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww Dally, you're so pretty, and you enjoyed yourself very much


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes very spoiled. ive rearranged the playgym so she was all over it yesterday


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

aww shes adorable and looks like she was having a ball playing on her gym!


----------

